# new 2 the forum need some chemistry whizzes



## 13A1N (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi guys....Ladies(SHWITSERWOO)....so just considering my next cycle and going with either SD or Dzine.

So SD makes a good gain with the risk of sides, however Dzine is 2 SD's bonded by an azine bridge that dissolves once ingested, but makes a few lb's less gain with fewer or no sides which is ideal really, but I don't get the bit that 2 SD's can make less gains than one SD. Where or which part of the chemical structure holds back dzine from making more than standard SD?

Obviously if the gains was an issue I would just stack with something like Tren but just really want to learn the hows and whys of these products 

Knowledge is the key to power, with power comes explosive gains!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*13A1N* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## murf23 (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome Bro....Put this question in the proper section and you will get some replys .


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Welcome Bro....Put this question in the proper section and you will get some replys .


 x2 and look up super dmz and do some research on that. i think you will be pleased with. my friend is almost on week 3 and has seriously nice gains very dry almost no wet gains a huge inscrease in strenth and has had NO sides at all =)

btw welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 3, 2011)

welcome

to answer your question why not go on IMLs super DMZ...hit two birds with one stone


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 3, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> welcome
> 
> to answer your question why not go on IMLs super DMZ...hit two birds with one stone


 x3,,, again... do it u wont regret it


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Vernon98 (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome Bro....Put this question in the proper section and you will get some replys .


----------



## Vernon98 (Oct 4, 2011)

Where or which part of the chemical structure holds back dzine from making more than standard SD? Obviously if the gains was an issue I would just stack with something like Tren but just really want to learn the hows and whys of these products Knowledge is the key to power, with power comes explosive gains!


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!
Great forum, Haven't been here long, but great forum so far!
Do it!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## 13A1N (Oct 7, 2011)

thanx guys I've got a warm glow inside  will def be trying the dmz-rx just got to complete this cycle and stock up on some of the essentials then i'm in


----------



## CrazyDutton (Oct 8, 2011)

I have no idea what chemistry you are talking about, but welcome to the board!


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 11, 2011)

All I got to say is WELCOME


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

